# Muslims: War Is a Game Babies the Targets



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Tobacco addicted Snipers select body parts as targets to win cigarettes. The most disgusting shooting babies still in mothers' stomachs.

War in Syria: Snipers target unborn children in chilling competition to win cigarettes | Mail Online


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

F**king sick bastards.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And should we expect less?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

How can this be? I thought Islam was a religion of peace... <dripping sarcasm>


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Gee should we support the baby killers or the cannibals? It wouldn't be compassionate to mind our own business, would it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

These guys are being funded by the American government. The U.S. Army labels a Christian organization (The American Family Association) as a hate group.

See where all of this is heading?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nothing from these bastards surprises me anymore. I regret that I was too old to reenlist and go whack a few.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is sick. Just sick.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Muslims killin' Muslims, what's not to like?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know what to believe when it come from the middle east, both sides are equally guilty on atrocities and you can no longer believe any thing from our government. How many remember this before the Iraq war
Nayirah al-Ṣabaḥ gave this testimony for the American people in front of congress. Later we found out she was the daughter of the Kuwaiti ambassador and was never a nurse and the hole story was made up.





Now I ant saying this story isn't true but that there is probably atrocities on both sides and they will be picked through and decided on which ones they want us to know about depending on the news source. The day of the unbiased news is long over, thank god for the internet where you can find a lot of facts for yourself.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

In the photo of the baby with a bullet in it's head I find it hard to believe it was a sniper as it looks to be a spent round. At what distance would you have to be hit from for the bullet to just go a few inches, no deformation of the bullet and the babies scull is intact. Especially when I see this going on over there. This poor little girl probably thinks its a game and has no ideal what is going on, but the assholes prompting her knows it's a win win for them. If she gets killed then she will become useful as propaganda about the other side killing children. I am not sure there is a good side to be on over there. I am guessing this is film captured by Assad an he is showing it to his supporters.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know if the X-ray is faked or not. My role in gunshot wounds is keeping the heart pumping and oxygen going to the brain. However given the track record on both sides I do not wish any of our kids in there cheek and jowl finding out.


----------

